# Ugh, some owners -_-



## Alexia (Apr 4, 2012)

is it just me, or does this video rub you the wrong way too? 



I hope he doesn't get mites from that carpet


----------



## Kelsey the hedgehog (Jun 15, 2012)

:shock: ... was that video meant to be entertaining?... cuz if it was then i must've missed the memo.. i was too busy feeling bad for the hedgie.

you are most definitely not alone. :x consider me rubbed the wrong way.


----------



## pickles17 (Feb 18, 2012)

I wouldn't stress over it, it's just a hedgehog reacting to noise (although immature).
I doubt it would get mites from the carpet.


----------



## emshedgehogs (Jul 4, 2012)

poor hedgie


----------

